# Deadliest catch.....no kiddie's please



## dirtman775 (Apr 28, 2009)

Not quite a joke but, if you are a fan of the tv show"Deadliest catch" i thought this was pretty funny.

A local DJ here in the n.y. metro area was speaking with one of the captains on the show at a meet and greet. They were talking about how the sudden launch into fame and fortune has changed this unnamed captain and he replyed "do you know what i did, i had my balls botoxed and they are smooth as deviled egg's Jim"....well i just about crashed when he mentioned what the captain had said.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 28, 2009)

So I take it the capt does not have a chicken skin purse anymore!!!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 28, 2009)

And the captain did that for what episode?

Seems to me that he had a needle stuck in his jewels for no reason.


----------



## smokestars (Apr 29, 2009)

Don


----------

